# Where's Emmett? Dec 2, 2008



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Can you guess what city our tourist Engineer is visiting this time?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I can't say for sure -but I think our Shad could be trying to pull a fast one on us.... I think that this is a Maglev Terminal. Due to the extreme lack of traffic around it I think this could be the one for Shanghai?

regards

ralph


----------



## etsac (May 21, 2008)

Its the Shanghai Longyang Road terminus of the Maglev line which runs out to Shanghai Pudong International Airport.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

2 hours and 4 minutes...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW Shad despite the fact that this is the first time I've had a clue as to where Emmett is, and even then its only because I've been there, I really like this little "fun bit" you introduced to the best darn website in the land.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Man.. Emmett must have one heck of a decorated Passport...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

31-deg 12' 17.06" N 121-deg 33' 11.50 E


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sheesh.. I though that one would take a little longer.. I'm gonna have to start going for obscure!! Out of the way places.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get the one I sent you a few months back? It may be a tad challenging..


----------



## catfordken (Feb 23, 2009)

out of blue guess i will plump for germany,hamburg ken


----------

